

Trulia Rent vs. Buy Map Visualizes How Mortgage Rates, Taxes Timing Change Costs - shashashasha
http://trends.truliablog.com/vis/rentvsbuy-summer2012/

======
Daisy
It's very interesting to see how different financial factors can change the
rent vs. buy decision. Here's the full report in case anyone's interested:
[http://trends.truliablog.com/2012/09/rent-vs-buy-
summer-2012...](http://trends.truliablog.com/2012/09/rent-vs-buy-summer-2012/)

\--Daisy (PR Manager at Trulia)

~~~
pc86
Daisy, does this take into account costs such as maintenance, home repairs,
etc or is it strictly financial in terms of rent payment v. mortgage payment?

~~~
malyk
It says so in the footer on that page.

------
Evbn
What about future rent increases?

Why 5% state income tax instead of actual, as it varies widely across states.

Condos or houses? These two markets have different characteristics and can't
be averaged together.

Margin of error? Comparing means in isolation is uninformative.

